# Fine White No Bake Clay



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

We had to put our sweet Baby Caesar down June 15. Part of cremation package was a 'fine white clay' 4-5 inch in diameter, 1/4 - 1/2 inch thick disk with his paw prints and his name engraved. It came still wet and the instructions were to let it air dry. It did say that is *very* fragile after it dries.

So, now that I have this wonderful keepsake, how do I protect it? I'm not sure even a shellac or glaze would protect it if it is that fragile. Has anyone here found a way to preserve the memorial? I was thinking a small sized lucite box and cotton bedding so that I can still see it. I don't want to protect it by putting it away and never seeing it. I would like to display it.


----------

